# Logiciel de gestion bibliographique



## jerry_cornelius (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

J'utilise l'ipad pour lire des articles, plein d'articles, stockés sur l'ipad et à disposition.

Sur mon Mac, j'utilise bibdesk, qui range tous les pdfs au bon endroit sans problème. Par ailleurs, il les tagge très bien.

Neanamoins, une fois transferé sur iTunes, c' est un bordel ineffable.

Je désire donc savoir si qqn a trouvé un logiciel de gestion bibliographique pour l'ipad qui le satisfait, et, qui plus est, ferait le lien avec ibooks.

Merci d'avance de vos conseils

j


----------



## Anthony (16 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu le problème avec ma bibliographie de recherche, que je gère dans Bookends. Le plus simple que j'ai trouvé est de déplacer les PDF gérés par Bookends dans ma Dropbox, et d'utiliser l'appli Dropbox sur iPad pour lire mes articles en déplacement. A partir de la Dropbox, tu peux aussi les ouvrir dans Goodreader, un très bon lecteur PDF. Honnêtement, je pense que c'est une des solutions les plus faciles, surtout en venant d'un Bibdesk qui est excellent, mais qui est parfois caractériel


----------



## jerry_cornelius (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonojour.

Je te remercie de ta réponse.

En ce qui concerne la bibliographie, je crois que je ne suis pas prêt à abandonner bibdesk, dont la compatibilité avec latex me manquera trop fortement.

Je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas moyen de tagger les pdf comme on le désire sur l'ipad, ni d'outils bibliographique approprié.

bref

Merci encore 

j


----------



## jerry_cornelius (1 Août 2010)

Je suis en train d'essayer papers qui a été porté sur ipad.

ça a l'air de bien fonctionner. 

Evidemment, les deux logiciels (mac et ipad) sont payants, on verra ce que cela donne à l'usage.

néanmoins, après un premier essai, je suis plutot convaincu, le défaut restant le manque d'integration avec latex.

j


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

jerry_cornelius a dit:


> Je suis en train d'essayer papers qui a été porté sur ipad.
> 
> ça a l'air de bien fonctionner.
> 
> ...



Ca fait partie des pistes que j'explore aussi. J'ai un avantage : pas besoin de LaTeX cette année, à part pour qqes formules mathématiques. Donc aucun regret à me passer de BibTeX.


----------



## Anabys (4 Août 2010)

Après avoir utilisé Bookends pendant des années, je suis passé à Sente, qui est mieux fini, plus "mac" dans son ergonomie, et globalement plus moderne. Au plan des fonctions, il en fait autant que Bookends, même un peu plus, c'est-à-dire beaucoup plus que Bibdesk (et bien sûr, il peut générer des bibliographies LaTeX).

Bref, Sente va sortir sur iPad. Il est en bêta, pour le moment, mais la version finale ne devrait pas trop tarder.

Site officiel : http://www.thirdstreetsoftware.com/

Blog post sur la version iPad : 
- http://www.thirdstreetsoftware.com/blog/2010/04/sente-on-the-ipad-update.html
- http://www.thirdstreetsoftware.com/blog/2010/04/sente-for-the-ipad-testers.html
- http://www.thirdstreetsoftware.com/blog/2010/07/sente-for-ipad-progress.html


----------



## Silverback (7 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel bibliographique du genre endnote mendeley zotero,... 

L’objectif est de mettre en place un système de gestion pérenne des références bibliographiques à la direction d'un service.

Méthodologie
Les activités que nous avons identifié pour l’élaboration de cette base de donnée évolutive est :

De dresser un état des lieux de la ressource bibliographique disponible à la direction du service.

D’évaluer les besoins en termes de gestion et d’utilisation des ressources bibliographiques
De mettre en place un outil de gestion bibliographique du type Zotero, Endnote ou Mendeley…

De former les agents des services à l’utilisation de cet outil
De rendre les ressources bibliographiques disponibles à l’ensemble des agents.

Pourriez-vous me proposer quel est le bon logiciel pour Windows.

 Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------

